# Bearded Dragon or Crested Gecko



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm new to reptile keeping but I've wanted a Bearder Dragon for a few years, and have done some research. The thing I'm not sure about is the live insect diet, although I know the main part of their diet is veg etc. I've also been looking at Crested Geckos, and these seem easier to keep and feed. I would really love a Dragon though so I'm a bit torn! Any advice?!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Most lizard keepers do get used to insects, even if they never actually like them. Insects can be handles with tweezers so you seldom have to touch them. 

What choice of lizard you make will depend on what you actually want from it and what your circumstances are. Things to consider between the two are:

Beardies are awake in the day, they are often more handlable than cresties, they need a much bigger enclosure and are more expensive to keep. Need a lot of insects as youngsters - some as adults.

Cresties are awake evenings / night, some can tame down and be well handled, can be kept in a smaller enclosure and far less heat required. Can be fed powdered CGD.

There are many other lizards available. How about a Uromastyx or Chuckwalla?


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you! I've never heard of those lizards, but I've had a quick Google and I like the sound of a herbivorous lizard! I'm in no rush to get one as I'd rather get it right first. I will have a look into the Uromastyx I think


----------



## SouthSidePets (Mar 22, 2013)

Im pretty sure you would get used to feeding live insects, even if it means you need to feed with tweezers at first...
Crested geckos will eat crestie diet but most cresties enjoy a little bugs mixed in with diet.
Bearded dragons and crested geckos both make amazing pets, it just depends which you would enjoy keeping the most: victory:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Desert Iguanas might be worth a look too as they are veggie. My dream lizard is a Fiji Iguana and they eat vege only which is ideal for me as I hate bugs too, just need to wait till some space appears at home 

There are several veggie lizards you can get


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I like Bearded Dragons more than Geckos, it was just the insect thing that was putting me off! I have been wanting one for a couple of years now so perhaps I should just take the plunge with the insect thing!

Probably four feet is the maximum space I have for a viv. I still like the idea of a purely veggie lizard, but as it would be my first, I wouldn't want anything too difficult to keep.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi & :welcomerfuk:
Me & Mrs SpiderSnake have had quite a few beardies & now on our first crestie. To tell the truth, cresties are happy at room temp, need a good misting in the evening, eat powdered food but don't do much as they are nocturnal & need an arboreal tank which takes up less room.
Beardies need bigger vivs, more regular feeding & varied foods, additional heat, UVB bulb but are more active during the day & are true fruitcakes. They are lots of fun when you get them out.
All in, cresties are easier & cheaper than beardies but not nearly as much fun.


----------

